# Theme and Variations on a Theme by Samuel Wesley



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Here is my newest composition. Please give any thoughts you have, good ones or bad ones, about the piece. Thank you!

https://musescore.com/user/6039841/scores/4487421?showoptions=true

It's definitely not perfect yet...

Also, Measure 206 is obviously not intended to be played like that. All the small notes should be played ad lib.

And no fermatas in the playback of course.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

i liked variations 2, 3, 6, 8 and 9. The 9th could use some more variation on the up movement of the left hand. the main theme could use some variation on the 2 note left and right hand chords, like the right hand with some single notes.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Phil loves classical said:


> i liked variations 2, 3, 6, 8 and 9. The 9th could use some more variation on the up movement of the left hand. *the main theme could use some variation on the 2 note left and right hand chords, like the right hand with some single notes*.


Thank you for your advice.

About the bold: Do you mean the opening theme?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> Thank you for your advice.
> 
> About the bold: Do you mean the opening theme?


yes. that's right.


----------

